# T-shirt fulfillment in or near tennesee



## jw4t (May 1, 2008)

I'd like this design on a next level 3600, indigo. 

I'm thinking a 2 color half-tone print.

The skull and tongue would have to be converted to halftone first. The skull HT would be used to knocked out the white to reveal the shirt's color which will create the skull image.

The art is half-toned accommodating a 305 mesh at 60 lpi. If we decide to proceed I'll provide you with the original art to output through your software.

I'm interested in a soft hand print so I was thinking discharge/waterbase but if a plastisol with soft hand additives is adequate and keeps the cost low I may opt for that.

Knowing your limitations such as the dimensions would be nice, also knowing mesh and lpi your able to apply with such a print so I can mock-up the result to see if it is acceptable. Detail with this design I would say is important. 

I need to get this printed asap and I'm only looking for a minimum of 24 t-shirts for now.

Thanks!


----------



## bgutierrez (Jun 26, 2013)

You could try Air Waves. they're based in Columbus, OH and are well-known for custom transfers and fulfillment services. Air Waves, Inc.


----------

